# Fire OG kush vs. other OG's



## Teyo Green (Feb 9, 2011)

ive been hearing lots of good things about "fire og kush"
and it will be available to me in clone form shortly,
any input?
i am a kush freak and all about potency.
anyone grown the fire?!


----------



## Ku$hking3883 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have smoked some OG Fire just yesterday that came out of northern Cali. On the inhale The taste was smooth with a tiny fruity hint. Followed by a little expando felling not bad tho. It gave me a instance head-change with a real mellow feeling witch is funny because I had just got done smoking a hog leg of some real nice maui and about 2 vape bags of OGxMaster Kush. I can't wait for this strain to get to seed from clone only. The structure of the OG fire I had was nice it was like no matter the size of the bud the stem was the same size about the size of a tooth pix. I ask about that and was told that the whole plat grows that way and it has to be netted a certain way or the weight of the plant its self will cripple it. If the person you are getting the clones from doesn't live in nor cali or Oregon I would be skeptical on it being OG fire... if you have any more questions fire away and i will see what i can do.


----------



## mrmatt (Mar 3, 2011)

ive also been hearing alot about the fire cut and the rascal cut. you already answered one of my questions...but is the rascal cut available in seed form or is it clone only as well? i live pretty far from cali and never see these genetics in clubs so i know i have no chance of coming across them here... id like to find them in seed if anywhere possible.


----------



## grokillaz (Mar 4, 2011)

Og fire to me is the best of all the og cuts that I have tried. Not sure if beans are available .


----------



## Ku$hking3883 (Mar 4, 2011)

mrmatt said:


> ive also been hearing alot about the fire cut and the rascal cut. you already answered one of my questions...but is the rascal cut available in seed form or is it clone only as well? i live pretty far from cali and never see these genetics in clubs so i know i have no chance of coming across them here... id like to find them in seed if anywhere possible.


 It is in seed form the attitude had or is getting it.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 4, 2011)

Ku$hking3883 said:


> It is in seed form the attitude had or is getting it.


To be more specific, it's called Raskal's OG Kush and is bred by The Cali Connection.
It's not available through the Attitude yet, same goes for the Single Seed Centre.
I've only seen it stocked at Sow Amazing Seeds so far, but they are usually sold out.


----------



## cheap (Mar 22, 2011)

heres some fire ogs Im vegging right now. All fires except for the short ones in the middle are The Dead head OG and THe Lemon LarrY OG

View attachment 1507453View attachment 1507449View attachment 1507442View attachment 1507439View attachment 1507437


----------



## kbo ca (Mar 23, 2011)

fire og is clone only as far as i know. I have a true og right now that i like better than the fire. Mostly for taste reasons. The grower that supplied me the fire og is very reputable. They both pack a crazy kush punch and the fire has better bag appeal than the true that im growing. These cuts are available all over cali but make sure to go to oakland to pick up the fire im sure they have the real deal. Can't really say for sure about the rest of the state


----------



## kbo ca (Mar 23, 2011)

cheap said:


> heres some fire ogs Im vegging right now. All fires except for the short ones in the middle are The Dead head OG and THe Lemon LarrY OG
> 
> View attachment 1507453View attachment 1507449View attachment 1507442View attachment 1507439View attachment 1507437


damn you picked out some winners. I hope you have good carbon filters, around week six that dank ass skunky smell will start seeping out of your room!! haha good luck man


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 23, 2011)

i grew sum Elite Genetics fire and it was fire potent sweet og did a stretch on me though


----------



## Ku$hking3883 (Mar 23, 2011)

bad karma said:


> to be more specific, it's called raskal's og kush and is bred by the cali connection.
> It's not available through the attitude yet, same goes for the single seed centre.
> I've only seen it stocked at sow amazing seeds so far, but they are usually sold out.


 no shit to be more specific i thought the guy could read


----------



## Ku$hking3883 (Mar 23, 2011)

cheap said:


> heres some fire ogs Im vegging right now. All fires except for the short ones in the middle are The Dead head OG and THe Lemon LarrY OG
> 
> View attachment 1507453View attachment 1507449View attachment 1507442View attachment 1507439View attachment 1507437


THIS IS GOOD? you grow your bud almost just like potatoes<----......lmfao


----------



## JasonEcks (Mar 26, 2011)

Has anyone flowered the Fire OG themselves yet?


----------



## grokillaz (Mar 26, 2011)

I've flowered a cross of it. A buddy of mine had fire og growing for awhile, not sure if he still is growing it but it was super frosty woth medium sized buds. The smell was almost like pepper/spice.


----------



## CaliDaze (Mar 26, 2011)

Ive only heard good things about it. 

Right now Ive got 4 SanFernandoValleyOgKush's going. Cant wait to give a Smoke Repot.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 27, 2011)

*kushking* was those clones


----------



## punkenstien (Mar 27, 2011)

I have grown out the Cali Connection Raskal OG, OG Raskal White Fire and Elite Genetics Fire OG and I give Elite's the edge on potency which is a 1 hit wonder and OG Raskals the vote on yield.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 28, 2011)

yo punk thanks for all the fire input cause i had only tried Elites fire that i was more then happy with 

i just went back and punched yo star in the nose 
1Luv


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Apr 5, 2011)

I am growing one but I am a complete newb and I don't knnow what I am doing. I found a seed in my bag from the dispensary. I've been told to expect it to turn hermie. I had a lot of bad weather and a transplant that slowed things down a lot. I hope I see some progress soon because I feel like things aren't going anywhere...

here is a pic from today:


----------



## rootsorganic (Apr 5, 2011)

spray that thing with Dutch Master Reverse it will prevent it from hermie...


----------



## AKDOGG (Sep 11, 2011)

I have two Fire OG outside in ten gallon smart pot and they're about 6 feet tall and been flowering for 2 to 3 weeks now the bud is small but time will tell. Wish I had it in a bigger pot.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 11, 2011)

Do you have any pix? I am reharvesting my fire. check out my sig link. Mine was a small yielder and a slow grower but the end product was amazing & so tasty. she was harvested a bit prematurely due to some fungus gnats but i handled the situation. mine girl is quite huge too and i have been doing more organic preventative as opposed to waiting until i had a problem lke last time & i think it's paying off.

forgot to mention, she's not a hermi.


----------



## AKDOGG (Sep 11, 2011)

I will try to get some pics. Fire OG seems to be late bloom but it's looking good so far but lots of yellow leaves either not enough nitrogen or bad ph.


----------



## AKDOGG (Sep 12, 2011)

These plants are thin lanky


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 12, 2011)

mine is real lanky too. did you look in my signature?


----------



## AKDOGG (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes I look are yours and mine is the exact same as yours when it was your size. What was your yield? By looking at my pic how much do you think i'll get off these 2 plants? Still lots of yellow leaves I think because it's flowering on picture 2 the plant on the left is not fire og. The plant is not as bad as the pic.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 12, 2011)

i don't know, yours is a lot bigger than mine but she looks good. that thing is a tree lol. i didn't weigh what i got, i just dried it and smoked it. it filled a big jar.  real scientific measurement, huh...

i can't wait to see yours further along. keep posting updates please. I have some yellow too. it happens when they flower. i've been trying to give extra nutes


----------



## CR500ROOST (Sep 12, 2011)

Teyo Green said:


> ive been hearing lots of good things about "fire og kush"
> and it will be available to me in clone form shortly,
> any input?
> i am a kush freak and all about potency.
> anyone grown the fire?!


 What is the best kush strain you have grown from a seed bank?im a kush fan also.


----------



## AKDOGG (Sep 12, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> What is the best kush strain you have grown from a seed bank?im a kush fan also.


Last year i bought a purple og clone and it didn't produce much the plant was small but the bud taste good and real strong strain but this year i grow these 2 fire og and don't really know much about this strain so gotta wait till it's done. I wish i used bigger pot the plant would probably double the size. A lot of people say that when it flowering the plants double in size I find that hard to belive because my other plants have been flowering for about a month and the plant size is the same.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 16, 2011)

How is your fire doing? I posted some updates on my thread. She's slow going but looking healthy at least.


----------



## AKDOGG (Sep 16, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> How is your fire doing? I posted some updates on my thread. She's slow going but looking healthy at least.


Yours looks nice. Mine is starting to turn into nugs. I don't think it will be done until end of october.


----------



## Dankinthetank (Oct 1, 2011)

I am a medical patient in SoCal ..how would I go about getting a legitimate OG Kush cut? I haven't seen any clones for sale at dispensaries.


----------



## AKDOGG (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm in nor cal and there's all kinds of clones in my city but if you're close to bay area you shouldn't have a problem finding OG Kush clones.


----------



## Dankinthetank (Oct 2, 2011)

AKDOGG said:


> I'm in nor cal and there's all kinds of clones in my city but if you're close to bay area you shouldn't have a problem finding OG Kush clones.


I am in Orange County but I've heard SFV is the Mecca of OG Kush and I am not too far from there. Looks like my best bet for the real thing would be to go to the dispensaries there and ask for a clone? If I can't find one I think I'll just go with Cali Connect seeds.


----------



## Milovan (Oct 2, 2011)

Dankinthetank said:


> I am a medical patient in SoCal ..how would I go about getting a legitimate OG Kush cut? I haven't seen any clones for sale at dispensaries.


If your in Los Angeles then check out http://cloneville.org/ in Studio City they have 
fire og clones constantly. They have all kinds of different og cuts. Been in biz since 2005 and 
are 100% professional and trust worthy. Awesome place with of all kinds of 
healthy clones. Check out the web site for pix and details! 
Btw in L.A. you could just about find anything your looking for. Extremely easy here.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 2, 2011)

Milovan, cool! I will check out cloneville. 

AKDOGG, do you have any updates on your plant?


----------



## Dankinthetank (Oct 4, 2011)

Milovan said:


> If your in Los Angeles then check out http://cloneville.org/ in Studio City they have
> fire og clones constantly. They have all kinds of different og cuts. Been in biz since 2005 and
> are 100% professional and trust worthy. Awesome place with of all kinds of
> healthy clones. Check out the web site for pix and details!
> Btw in L.A. you could just about find anything your looking for. Extremely easy here.


and theres the answer I was looking for. Thanks brother. Once I get my stuff set up I'll know where to go now.


----------



## Milovan (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool, your really gonna like this place. 
Prices are fair at $12-$15 per clone.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wish I could get legit cuts like that. But the fire bx seeds r available at sow amazing right now. I'm gonna hit them up. Got a nice sfv og pheno from sour og beans from Cali, just a low yielding strecher. But this bx is a alien tech male in the mix.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Dec 11, 2011)

From raskal


----------



## AKDOGG (Dec 11, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> Milovan, cool! I will check out cloneville.
> 
> AKDOGG, do you have any updates on your plant?


Hi sorry I couldn't update sooner but the plats has been chopped the smoke it great dense nugs and all but I'm not gonna grow this strain again because the flowering time takes too long to finish and the plant is too lanky and not a big yield.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Dec 11, 2011)

yeah i agree, it's not a big bang for your buck because mine took forever to finish but she was 5ft5 so there was a decen amount but i wouuld have had more if i had grown any other strain i bet lol. the high can't be beat


----------



## AKDOGG (Dec 11, 2011)

I might do platinum OG next grow but I can't seem to find how big the plants will get growing outdoor.


----------



## Dankfactory (Jan 2, 2012)

Theres so many different cuts out there relating to the word "fire" so just to clarify: The Fire cut that Im thinking of and currently have, is a pheno of Raskal Og from CC(now discontinued since Swerve lost the cut.)Is this the same cut that you guys are referring to, because the descriptions and photos Im seeing here are nothing like whats known as the Raskal OG Fire pheno.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 2, 2012)

Dankfactory said:


> Theres so many different cuts out there relating to the word "fire" so just to clarify: The Fire cut that Im thinking of and currently have, is a pheno of Raskal Og from CC(now discontinued since Swerve lost the cut.)Is this the same cut that you guys are referring to, because the descriptions and photos Im seeing here are nothing like whats known as the Raskal OG Fire pheno.


Swerve might not have his cut anymore.. but OG Raskal still has his cut. and i'm pretty sure Raskals White Fire and Raskal OG are the same thing.


----------



## Dankfactory (Jan 2, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Swerve might not have his cut anymore.. but OG Raskal still has his cut. and i'm pretty sure Raskals White Fire and Raskal OG are the same thing.


Raskals White Fire: Fire OG X The White 
Raskal OG: Fire OG X SFV OG

Without getting into semantics, theres about 50 pages on another forum detailing the now unavailable (from Cali Connection) Raskal OG "Fire Cut," which was/is a highly sought after pheno due to the trademark OG smell/taste but with high yields. White Fire, having been crossed with "The White", an unknown hybrid, is completely different. Not trying to claim Im the only dude on the planet with the Fire cut, and youre prob right, OG Raskal most likely still has his cut, I was just trying to see what "Fire" was being discussed in this particular thread since I saw some photos and tales of lanky, lower yielding, long finishing "Fire OG." The cut I have is completely the opposite: tight noded, no stretch, big yields with the trademark OG taste and smell-something I havent been able to find in any other OG's. While Im not on here too often Ill start a journal on said Fire cut. Ive been running it for about a year now and am currently on day two of bloom.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 2, 2012)

Dankfactory said:


> Raskals White Fire: Fire OG X The White
> Raskal OG: Fire OG X SFV OG
> 
> Without getting into semantics, theres about 50 pages on another forum detailing the now unavailable (from Cali Connection) Raskal OG "Fire Cut," which was/is a highly sought after pheno due to the trademark OG smell/taste but with high yields. White Fire, having been crossed with "The White", an unknown hybrid, is completely different. Not trying to claim Im the only dude on the planet with the Fire cut, and youre prob right, OG Raskal most likely still has his cut, I was just trying to see what "Fire" was being discussed in this particular thread since I saw some photos and tales of lanky, lower yielding, long finishing "Fire OG." The cut I have is completely the opposite: tight noded, no stretch, big yields with the trademark OG taste and smell-something I havent been able to find in any other OG's. While Im not on here too often Ill start a journal on said Fire cut. Ive been running it for about a year now and am currently on day two of bloom.


that makes sense, but now i gotta go back and find the reason that made me think this  sometimes i get too medicated and different pieces of information overlap 

thanks for the info!


----------



## Dankfactory (Jan 2, 2012)

JCashman said:


> that makes sense, but now i gotta go back and find the reason that made me think this  sometimes i get too medicated and different pieces of information overlap
> 
> thanks for the info!


No worries homes! btw-couldnt help but notice the Lionfish in your avatar..you into reeftanks? Im a fanatic


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 2, 2012)

miine was from a bag seed that said OG Fire Kush organic. if you look at the thread in my signature, you can see pics. i don't know what it is, i just go by the bag


----------



## Jboski1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

Whats up R.I.U fam! I'm in Michigan and I'd love to get some of that fire OG! What's the best route to getting my hands on some seeds or clones?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

Dankfactory said:


> No worries homes! btw-couldnt help but notice the Lionfish in your avatar..you into reeftanks? Im a fanatic


absolutely love these guys


----------



## GR055 (Jan 8, 2012)

Raskal is doing alot of things with his Fire cut. He recently put out Fire OG BX (Fire OG x Fire Alien Kush(Fire dom)). Fire Alien Kush (Fire OG x Alien Kush). Fire Alien Urkle (Urkle x Fire Alien). White Fire Alien (White x Fire Alien). Fire Alien Romulan (Romulan x Fire Alien). Up next should be Strawberry Fire Alien (KKSC x Fire Alien). Then White crosses next. White Sour D. White Urkle. White Romulan. White Strawberry. White Master Kush.


----------



## GR055 (Jan 8, 2012)

Also ppl like Dankhouse and d420 (Carpe Diem) are using raskal's stuff to make their own line. Carpe Diem has something called Flamethrower OG (White Fire x Fire Alien). Dankhouse has something called Double Barrel OG (WhiteFire #2 x Raskal OG (Fire dom))


----------



## GR055 (Jan 8, 2012)

IMO if you are gonna get Fire cut. Get it from the man himself OG Raskal. Ive grown his stuff and its legit, dank, and kushy. If you've grown kush then you know what I mean when I say kushy. My 2 cents.


----------



## AKDOGG (Jan 8, 2012)

anyone here grow platinum og, larry og and sfv og outddor? If so how big can the plant get and the yields. I can't decide which OG I want to do this outdoor season. I'm done with fire og the plant is lanky and the yield sucks.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 8, 2012)

AKDOGG said:


> anyone here grow platinum og, larry og and sfv og outddor? If so how big can the plant get and the yields. I can't decide which OG I want to do this outdoor season. I'm done with fire og the plant is lanky and the yield sucks.


look up 323cheezy. he grows larry and maybe sfv. he can help you.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Jan 8, 2012)

og is bomb but afghan is crap


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 8, 2012)

jsteezy1290 said:


> og is bomb but afghan is crap


Ignorant statement

There are a wide variety of Afghan genetics and some kick major ass and some are just average. To say all Afghans are shit is just ridiculous and means you obviously haven't grown many of them out.

These are pure Afghans and some of the most stinky skunky tasty potent unique herbs out there.


----------



## micknacksrx (Jan 8, 2012)

@*

stonedmetalhead1 is that an afghan kush?=)



*


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Jan 8, 2012)

just one so far it looks great and smells awesome but just doesnt smoke nearly like og. the one i grew was pure afghan by world of seeds


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Jan 8, 2012)

mine looks like the first pic


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jan 8, 2012)

jsteezy1290 said:


> mine looks like the first pic


It's actually the same plant, just a bottom bud.



jsteezy1290 said:


> just one so far it looks great and smells awesome but just doesnt smoke nearly like og. the one i grew was pure afghan by world of seeds


So you grew one plant and said afghans are crap? There are so many different Afghans out there it's not even funny. The plant you grew might not be that great but that is hardly indicative of the overall quality of Afghans and it might not even represent what that particular line of seeds as a whole has to offer. When you grow seeds looking for stellar plants you need to pop a good amount to find something special. You can go the fem route or cutting route but then you just have what everyone else has. Growing out hybrids and popping a lot of seeds is the only way to find new stellar genetics, do you think every SSH seed is a master piece? No, there are some shitty pheno's but there are also some amazing plants to be found. It's all about the effort you put in to it. What it comes down to is there is Afghan genetics in the genetic makeup of OG and probably 75% of hybrids on the market today. There are quality afghans to be had and if there wasn't they wouldn't be so prevalent.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Jan 10, 2012)

only poppd one seed so thats all i had same as og


----------



## raloshames (Feb 6, 2012)

grokillaz said:


> Og fire to me is the best of all the og cuts that I have tried. Not sure if beans are available .


Is it better that Irene?


----------



## DOOZY (Feb 6, 2012)

wow lots of post but little info.. all I know is that Bubba kush is better then any Og I tried,but I am still looking for some thing to top it ... IMO its my Indica grail 
and I have tried a lot of herb.. Happy searching Fellas
DOOZY


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 6, 2012)

how is there little info? we said it's a slow flower, a lanky plant, not abig yield but great smoke!!


my sig has a post where I grew out my fire OG plant 2x. the pix go from beginning to end, through a reveg and 2nd harvest.

now i have 2 fire og kush clones and some new plants growing.


----------



## DOOZY (Feb 6, 2012)

people with smoke report who have tryed many ogs... not typical info that any one can attain with out actually trying a og strain..
my comment want directed at you.. I do subscribe to many other boards..fyi 
so your info was ok..


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 6, 2012)

Aint most OG's slow but great smoke ?


----------



## doctorfungi (May 15, 2012)

thats pretty much the rule, that og is slow but bomb. But in cali an LB of regs will only fetch 1800 at the dispensaries while OG gets 3600. market value dictates what u will get per strain...OG is not a big yielder but gets top dollar so imho is waaaay more worth growing. Also if it aint stinky as a clone or seed plant in veg than start over, all my winner OG clones stink even in veg...


----------



## CaptainAhab (May 15, 2012)

doctorfungi said:


> thats pretty much the rule, that og is slow but bomb. But in cali an LB of regs will only fetch 1800 at the dispensaries while OG gets 3600. market value dictates what u will get per strain...OG is not a big yielder but gets top dollar so imho is waaaay more worth growing. Also if it aint stinky as a clone or seed plant in veg than start over, all my winner OG clones stink even in veg...


Your first post in 2.5 years. Your only post in 2.5 years.


----------



## lvjay702 (Nov 18, 2012)

The fire OG has a 10/11 week flowering time. Wait it out and you'll get a nice yield


----------



## chadkush (May 13, 2013)

Bc bud depot has fire og bx3. Any one knoe if its from the real cut?


----------



## teoborg (Oct 26, 2013)

chadkush said:


> Bc bud depot has fire og bx3. Any one knoe if its from the real cut?


Wandering the same, but I guess it's not..


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 26, 2013)

supposedly a fake. raskal is where its at for fire og. theres one other im forgetting atm


----------



## Heusinomics (Dec 21, 2013)

Any ideas how one might find that "rascal" cut? I kno they do alota work out here in CO.

In Denver the clone game is a joke! Tuns of Brodie's slanging total junk, n claiming every elite in the book!

Even the shops are fulla shit. Good luck getting ANY Q's answered at all, let alone background, finish times, fem or reg! No one knows anything abt the cuts they sell. Except KARMACUTICALS! And even there "urkel" is just a random purpple. Not any relation to the real cut I grew on the wc for 2yrs.

been a grower 15yrs. Never met so many "strain hoarders" b4 the med and now legal push. Peeps forgot all the respect and honor of the underground. It's all abt the $, not the love! Blows my mind.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 21, 2013)

damn shame^^


----------



## kgp (Dec 21, 2013)

Heusinomics said:


> Any ideas how one might find that "rascal" cut? I kno they do alota work out here in CO.
> 
> In Denver the clone game is a joke! Tuns of Brodie's slanging total junk, n claiming every elite in the book!
> 
> ...


Nice first post. I've had the same debate many times with others. 

This is strictly opinion of course. 

When an elite cut goes mainstream and any and every one has it, it is no longer elite. No longer sought after. No longer special. 

The buds I grow off my elite are better than yours. That's why you want it. If everyone grew buds that are similar, you would have nothing special. (Hypothetical of course)

The garden always greener somewhere else. When you spend countless hours investigating, talking, sourcing, and driving to source an elite, you yoo will think twice about donating hundreds of cuts on Craigslist. You can say im wrong. Its all good. 

Sharing cuts is for the love. Keeping cuts is also. IMO


----------



## John Dieselman (Oct 3, 2017)

doctorfungi said:


> thats pretty much the rule, that og is slow but bomb. But in cali an LB of regs will only fetch 1800 at the dispensaries while OG gets 3600. market value dictates what u will get per strain...OG is not a big yielder but gets top dollar so imho is waaaay more worth growing. Also if it aint stinky as a clone or seed plant in veg than start over, all my winner OG clones stink even in veg...


Good Tip. And very true. Our Stardog F2 and 14er StarCookies (aka tahoe star forum, 14er Cookies. Both REEK in VEG.


----------

